# Sakura



## NZminilops

Sakura passed away yesterday, the 13th here, and not wanting to upset people I know who were having bad days I kept it to myself because I didn't wish to have them have to waste time thinking about how I was feeling or anything.

To Tracy: no excuse for lashing out at you and though you may not even read this, I hope this at least gives you some sort of an understanding that I was feeling unstable yesterday, and not able to cope with with you or what was going on in your life. I am sorry but I just couldn't. I tried my best. I wanted to tell you what happened but the oppertunity never arose. I felt like my world was colapsing around me.

Sorry to say all this in here but I'm sure you've blocked me from any other way of contacting you, so be it.


I tried to pretend I was happy but I'm anything but.


I'm sorry I lied so some people who asked me how she was and I said fine.


Much loved pet, dear friendly little feisty bunny, always in my heart and on my mind.

Never will I have an animal companion like you.

I'm completley shattered and just give up.


I miss you so much already.


----------



## TinysMom

:bigtears:

I'm also shattered - she was one of the few Nethies that I loved.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I am speechless.

:hugsquish:

I'm sorry.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Iam so sorry Michelle. :bigtears:

Binky free Sakura. ink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so sorry I can't believe this.


----------



## undergunfire

When I saw the name "Sakura" on the front page in this section, it felt like my whole body fell out of my body. I am in shock. How could this have happened?

Rest well and binky free, Sakura :rainbow::sad:.


----------



## PepnFluff

Oh my gosh, I saw her name and was like it can't be. Michelle, I'm so sorry I honestly don't know what to say. If you need anything, anything at all PM me. :hug: Binky free beautiful girl:bunnyhug:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Michelle, I'm so sorry. I'm truely at a loss of what to say.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:Sweet Sakura. You were so Loved.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Elf Mommy

I am so sorry for your loss. Sakura was very beautiful and anyone could tell how dear she is to your heart. Thank you for sharing her with us. 

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OH Michelle, I am so so sorry and saddened by your loss.

Don't give up... you were a goodmama for Sakura and she was a happy girl. I know you miss her and will always miss her. I'm here for you if you need me. :hug:


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry 

...binkie free Sakura

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny




----------



## swanlake

oh my gosh, I am so sorry. I saw Sakura on the rainbow bridge and my jaw dropped. I loved her, she was one of my favorite bunnies on here. I am so sorry.

If you want to talk, I am going through some depression too, so I get where you are comming from.:hug:

binky free Sakura:bunnyangel:


----------



## Maureen Las

On Michelle

I'm so sorry that you lost her so suddenly. 
:bigtears:
Please don't give up 

Sincerely 

Maureen


----------



## naturestee

I'm so sorry.:tears2:

Binky free, Sakura.:rainbow:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Michelle, I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart lurched when I saw Sakura's name. You've lost so many bunnies lately, it's not fair... I don't know how you're able to keep going. RIP Sakura!


----------



## BethM

Oh Michelle, my stomach dropped when I read this. I am so sorry for your loss.
I've only been on RO for a short time, but Sakura was one of my favorites. She will be greatly missed.


:rainbow:Binky free, sweet Sakura


----------



## dquesnel

I just really wanted to scream NO when I saw this, I really feel your pain. I am so sorry. I don't think she would want you to give up- but do what you have to do and we will support you. 

:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Flashy

I'm so deeply sorry. Can I ask what happened?

I wish you had the courage to say. It would have saved a lot of heartache (and for you additional heartache and stress) all round.

How are you doing?

Binky Free Sakura Princess

x


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm so sorry you lost Sakura. RIP little one. :rainbow:


----------



## jcl_24

I'm so sorry for your suddenloss. It seemed previously thatshe was steadily recovering from her stomach trouble (mentioned in the Infirmary).

Binky free little Sakura rabbit :rainbow:

Jo xx


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Chelle,

I'm so very sorry to hear of this.

Sakura, we love you and you will be soley missed.:bigtears::rainbow:

Chelle, please email or pm me if you need. My heart is with you.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I just can't believe this, I really can't. My heart is breaking for you...

I'm so sorry you lost her Michelle. I wish I could make it better for you. I'm thinking of you and you know where I am if you ever want to chat :hug:

Binky free Sakura 

:rainbow:


:sad:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*undergunfire wrote: *


> When I saw the name "Sakura" on the front page in this section, it felt like my whole body fell out of my body.



I know exactly what you mean. I just kept staring at the title thinking, "No, not our Sakura!"

Michelle, I'm am so so sorry for your loss.:bigtears:I am lost for words, but am sending you many hugs. We're here for you honey.:hug:


----------



## Sabine

Oh I am so sorry for you. I never read the rainbow bridge but it was the name Sakura, that struck me and I hoped it was in the wrong section. I am in shock and don't know what to say. I am rushing and haven't even read the whole thread. My heart goes out to you. Sabine


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

omg i am so sorry about your loss 
Binky free


----------



## bat42072

I am so sorry for your loss... everyones heart is breaking... I am sending you big hug... and will keep you in my thoughts...

RIP Sakura... you will be greatly missed by everyone...:bunnyangel2:


----------



## BlueGiants

Oh Michelle, I can't believe it! I am so sorry for you... :sad: You were such a wonderful bunny mom to her. It was wonderful of you to share her with us, I so enjoyed her antics and photo's. Know that she will be in your heart forever...

Binky free Sakura... ink iris:


----------



## tonyshuman

This is so terrible. I felt a special connection to Sakura, and loved to hear of her sassy ways. I'm so sorry, Michelle. She was such a little princess and so dear to you. With all the sadness you've been through, you really deserve a break. I'm sending virtual hugs your way. Go snuggle your sweet ratties and I'll snuggle my nethies for you. Remember we're all here for you.

Binky free, sassy Sakura. 
:rainbow:

We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, never fully understanding the necessary plan. 

-- Irving Townsend.


----------



## LuvaBun

Michelle, I can't tell you how sorry I am about Sakura. As you can see, she was much loved by everyone, and we all feel your loss 

God Bless, little Sakura.

Jan


----------



## irishlops

i did not really "know"her, but she seemed a bubbley little bunn. i lways looked at your avatar and said, "she looks like a bunddle of fun"

i am sorry. i wish i knew her.

good luck


----------



## Little Bay Poo

I am so sorry for your loss. Sakura was a forum favorite, such a pretty little girl with a lot of spunk! I know she was much loved and had a wonderful life with you. I hope you continue to visit the forum and make new posts about your pet rats and whatever else you feel like talking about. I know I don't post much but every time I log on I read what you write, and I'd miss you if you stopped posting. Take care of yourself and don't hesitate to let it all out if you need to. 


Robin


----------



## NZminilops

My way is to try and forget things quickly and don't want to think about them when they happen. I spent that day trying to forget.

I am sorry Tracy if I caused you heartache. I didn't mean to at all. It's not you but your BPD makes you hard to get through to sometimes and I didn't handle that very well at all. I can't even handle my great grandmas dementia, I just get frustrated with her. I am useless. I was imensly hurt and frustrated with your continued denial about what we were discussing (that you make a difference to my life and I'd notice if you were gone). I handled it all wrong and glad to admit that and even if you never get passed that I had a temper tantrum, please know that I didn't mean it, just forget about it and forget about me.




Sakura was just the most awesome rabbit ever. That hurts so much to say was. I don't even know how to say just how neat and cool and wonderful she was. 

She was always my bun that just handled anything. She saw many other buns come and go and took it all in her stride...her hop .

I don't want to talk about it but people are curious and always demand an explanation (that's natural). I have no idea why she passed away. It seems a pattern with my rabbits - they'll have a small bout of stasis, appear to be 100% recovered, then suddenly they pass. She was fine, I gave her breakfast, washed the dishes, went to feed the rats and she was dead.

I've had many conversations with Leanne (Spring on here) about what could cause this. I don't see her on here anymore so hope she's alright, but she's a smart and helpful person and she came up with a few ideas. She thinks it could be something to do with rabbit pellets but I've got no idea how to go about researching this.

I've read all the books, I know the stages. Right now I know I'm just angry with myself and 100% convinced that I'm useless and everything I do results in some person or some animal suffering because of it. All the whys, the what ifs, bla bla bla. I really just can't care about making myself feel better or letting anyone feel sorry for me in any little way, so just don't. Any sympathy or sadness please be directed towards Sakuras memory. Nothing for me please.

I've got anxiety meds for situations like this so I'm numb and zombie-ish right now so I'm not going to jump off the roof or anything, but I do give up with rabbits. I have to face it, they are not the pet for me, as much as I adore them. I will always spend time every day looking on here and seeing how everyone and their rabbits are doing.


----------



## NZminilops

I think some of these are a bit big, I'll resize them later.

Just want to post some of my favourite pictures of her when she was little.


Sakura and my brother Chris. He never was allowed to smoke indoors but he had one ready in his mouth to go outside with, but couldn't resist giving Sakura a cuddle on the way.








Mathew gave me Sakura, when she was a bit older I found out where from. Here is a picture the breeder later sent me that she'd taken of Sakura mother, Sakura and her siblings when they were about 5/6 weeks old.







Some of the first ever pictures I took of her. I remember I was in the RO chatroom with Alicia, Leanne and some others. Seems so long ago now. I was showing her off.












Happy little baby












She looks purple here!



















I finally found some NIC cubes here, and made her a little cage. When I think back on it, it was tiny! But so was she so it wasn't so bad.












I figured out a way to make the cage a bit bigger, and she seemed to like it

















Sakura used to be a very binky-licious, frisky bun when she was a baby. Here she binkied then rolled around on her back and side like a horse. Getting a bit bigger and older in these ones.












Me & my girl










There have been many thousands of pictures taken and loved of Sakura in the almost two years of having her, but something so endearing and special about baby pictures.


----------



## BlueGiants

Her personality always came through the photos and your narration.She was truely special... How wonderful that you got to share her life. 

She will be sorely missed by all of us who had the pleasure of getting to know her. I'm so sorry for you Michelle... I hopeshe can give you some comfort from within...


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing your beautiful girl with us. We have a netherland dwarf, as well, and they truly are very special bunnies, imho. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. May the pain you are feeling now be short-lived, and replaced with more lovely memories of your dear Sakura.

Binky-free, beautiful girl, and watch over your momma!:rainbow:


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

I cant believe it she was number 1 cutest girl netherland I have ever seen.I know how you feel I lost my 4 week old baby bunn Sophia not to long ago they are probably binkying all over the place together right now on the rainbow bridge:hug::rainbow:I will pray for you and bunn:big kiss:ray: and again 
I am so sorry.........:bigtears:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I felt sick as soon as I saw her name... I am so very sorry to hear she has passed on. I was hoping so hard that she was getting better... I don't even know what to say, it's so unexpected.
:hug: I am so sad for you and your little Sakura. She came alive in every photograph... a fiesty little fireball, seemed like she was always in motion. 
I'm so sorry, Michelle:tears2:

Autumnurplepansy::rose:urplepansy::rose:urplepansy::rose:urplepansy:


----------



## polly

Binky free Sakura:rainbow:


----------



## Sabine

I just wanted to say ome more thing as I was rushed when I posted earlier. I never really liked nethies before I "met" Sakura. I always loved to look at her pictures and stories. When I bought my first (and so far only) Nethie, Asha, I had real problems finding a name for her since I couldn't think past the name Sakura. Even my partner, David, who only occasionally glances over my shoulder when I'm on "the rabbit site" remembers her. She was some special rabbit and you are a lucky person to have had her in your life. I am so sorry for your loss.
Sabine


----------



## kherrmann3

When I saw Sakura's name in here, I started to panic. When I opened the thread, I started to cry. I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful little girl. She was just such an "outspoken" character in such a little body. I am so sorry that she passed.
Binky free at the Bridge, little Sakura. :rainbow:


----------



## ra7751

:bigtears:


----------



## myheart

As every one else has said, it was a shock to see Sakura's name on the Bridge thread. I would have never thought to see her name here because she was such favorite of the forum. 

I hope you heal soon from her loss, and concentrate on all of the good memories with Sakura. I love all of the pictures you posted!!! The baby pictures are awesome as well as the binky pics. I am so glad she was able to share her life with you, and that you shared with all of us.

Binky free little Sakura. ray:

myheart


----------



## kellyjade

I can't believe this, its so unfair :tears2:. 

Sakura had such a beautiful spirit that always showed through in her pictures. I'm so sorry you lost her :hug:

Binky free, Sakura. :bunnyangel:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA

I'm so sorry :sad:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Chelle, this is you and Sakura:







Try to remember her as such. She was your bestest friend! Please email or pm me if you're having difficulty.:hug:


----------



## RexyRex

I loved reading about Sakura and seeing her pictures, you took the best pics of her. I'm so sorry that you lost her, she really was a special bunny.



RIP Sakura.


----------



## NZminilops

I have a confession.

A few days before Sakura passed I adopted a bun, named her after a rat I know someone has (Ceara - "sea-air-rah" or "sea-a-rah" however you'd like to pronounce it).

I tried to take her back this morning but they wont have her and it's all a huge complicated mess and I don't know what to do.

Any advice would be great. In the mean time I'm struggling to even look at this bun but Mats feeding her and all that for me.

I don't want her but can't just give her away as god knows what could happen to her. I don't trust myself or other people to take care of her so I'm struggling.

She was being held at my grandmas place for 2 days as muy grandma bought her for me and she's been at mine for a few - outdoors as she's an outdoors bunny, ex-breeder. I haven't even touched her once. At all.


I'm struggling mega with this and need some ideas on what to do with her.


I miss Sakura so much and it hurts to look at another nethie, Ceara is a black fox, she is like a black Sakura.

Help? Someone?


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I'm not really sure why you chose this other little gal at the time. If you wanted to give her a home, and make her part of your life at that time, I don't think that would disrespect Sakura's memory in any way. It's not like you were just "replacing", like Sakura didn't even matter. I think it is just a sad twist of events.

When one little fuzz leaves, I think it is best if another little fuzz gets the opportunity to have a loving home. That being said, only you know if you are ready for another rabbit. If you are not, then I guess you must find her a good home.

I know that you will look out for Ceara, whatever happens :hug:


----------



## NZminilops

I know, the timing was all bad. It was arranged to get her a couple weeks prior if anyone we knew was going down that way or the owner was coming up this, and she was kind of far away. Grandma was going on holiday to visit her stepbrother and his new wife, so they picked her up for me, as they had to go past where Ceara was living.

I took the longest drive of my life this morning, I'm actually not allowed to be driving right now because of fines I got the other day so I was scared, to try and take her back. I went about it all wrong and should have arranged something with them first. They are moving and cutting down on buns so were really angry with me.

It was meant to be this huge happy surprise and make a thread on here and bla bla bla and Sakura got sick at the same time it was all going on. But because she seemed to recover so well, I didn't do anything sooner about finding out if Ceara could go back - I assumed, as you do, that my pet would be fine and things would be fine and they could bond in a couple of months once Ceara gets spayed.


I know I messed up, I'm useless like I keep saying. I do wrong things all the time. I just can't seem to ever do the right thing.

I don't want rabbits at all, any more, ever. Why would I want to subject some poor animal to what's obviously a cursed and useless owner?

At the same time, I owe it to Ceara to do the right thing, I just don't know what that right thing is.

I hate hate hate hate hate this situation and I can't even think about another bunny right at this moment.

I'm sorry to rant and rave and I'd best not post here I guess if I'm going to be like this because I can't see past my own selfish grief right now.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I know I messed up, I'm useless like I keep saying. I do wrong things all the time. I just can't seem to ever do the right thing.
> 
> I don't want rabbits at all, any more, ever. Why would I want to subject some poor animal to what's obviously a cursed and useless owner?
> 
> I'm sorry to rant and rave and I'd best not post here I guess if I'm going to be like this because I can't see past my own selfish grief right now.



That's grief, and self-blame talking right now. As long as you did your best, you didn't do anything wrong. I don't expect you to have superhero powers to save a dying rabbit. That's not reality. 
The reality is that you are a very good bunny mom, who did her very best in a tough situation. You did not mess up. Messing up would be ignoring a sick rabbit, to let it fend for itself. You didn't do that... you tried to heal her.

Grief isn't selfish. It is a very real part of life and deep love. Don't forget though, you gave Sakura a wonderful home with lots of love, and everything a bunny heart could wish for. You gave her Paradise. It's going to hurt for a long time... but this was not your fault. Sakura knows that, and so does anyone who's ever corresponded or talked to you.

Ceara can't get a better person in her life than you. If you can give that to her, by all means. If not, you can find her a wonderful home.
:hug: Hugging you tight.


----------



## NZminilops

I just read back on my post and I am sorry, because it wasn't a very nice reply to what you said :?. Thanks so much for your input and caring .

I am just so angry at myself and the world at the moment. Just feel that nothing is fair, or works out how it's meant to.

I have brought Ceara inside on advice from a great friend. She proceeded to honk and snort and hump my arm while hanging on with her teeth for grim life (ouch). Ceara that is, not the friend.

I did get a picture though, I had some NIC cubes as a pen for...well I dunno, for in case I needed one, Sakura never did as she had her own bedroom. But anyway here she is.







Who knows, maybe the timing was right and she's meant to help me feel better, I just can't see that right now. She sure has a fine set of teeth though at least that's...good?


----------



## JadeIcing

Don't send her away yet. Give yourself time.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

No worries 
She looks like a little prize-fighter in that shot. I love her beautiful coat.
The look in her eye says, "I need someone to understand and love me..."


----------



## Haley

Im so sorry for your loss, Michelle. I havent been on the forum much lately to look at blogs but a few times I would browse through and see pics of her and she just made me smile. She always looked like she had so much personality!

Your pictures of her are beautiful. That one of the two of you is priceless.

Youre in my thoughts and prayers. Rest in peace little one :rainbow:


----------



## Elf Mommy

Ceara is beautiful. Perhaps she was meant to help your heart heal.


----------



## Numbat

I am so sorry for your loss. Binky free Sakura!

But I don't think you should give up! You love bunnies and they have a great home with you. I don't think Sakura would mind if you gave Ceara a great home. She looks like a great little bun. Hope you work everything out.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Michelle,

im sorry i just sa this thread.. im really sorry i dint see this earlier.

Sakura was a great bunny.. I cant believe she's gone.. what a tragedy.

Michele i dnt think you should give up either.. i think time will heal your pain. In my opinion ithink Sakura was the one telling you to get another bun.

I loved the pics of Sakura.





My PM box is open for you anytime you can talk and rantto me about Sakura all you want



Love Prisca xx


----------



## PixieStixxxx

I am so sorry that you lost Sakura =[


----------



## TinysMom

Its been obvious that Sakura was truly a heart bunny for you and I know you miss her terribly.

Yet sometimes - we need something else or someone else to help us move out of our grief and heal easier.

I don't think it was wrong of you to get Ceara - and perhaps it was something you were lead to do because Sakura was going to pass....I don't know.

All that I know - is that when GingerSpice passed - when Puck passed - when Tiny passed - even when New Hope passed....sometimes the only things that got me going and made me keep going - was the fact that I had other rabbits that needed me.

I'd moan and groan and talk about how "that's it - I'm rehoming ALL the rabbits" and then I'd think about this one - and that one and another one and it would be like, "ok...I'm rehoming all of them except this list...".

My point? When I had no strength - I managed to be strong enough to take care of the rabbits anyway...they gave me the motivation to keep on going until I WANTED to keep on going.

I know it will be hard to build a relationship with Ceara. It will never ever be the same as it was with Sakura. But it can be good anyway.

I truly believe Zeus was meant to be with us after Tiny passed. I don't have anywhere near the same relationship with him that I had with Tiny...but having him here does help on those hard days.

I guess what I'm saying is - its ok to love Ceara. It won't be the same type of relationship - but that is ok too.

And I LOVE Ceara...I really do. She's gorgeous. She reminds me of my Tio!


----------



## irishbunny

I just saw this, I'm so sorry you lost Sakura, she seemed to be a very popular bun here on the forum.

Ceara is a beautiful little girl, don't give her away just yet, you might regret it when you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## Becca

Michelle I am so sorry :shock:

Jen told me over facebook when I wasn't allowed on the computer and my heart sank - I just cannot imagine how gutted and shattered you must feel.

But I am so sorry - I will be keeping you in my thoughts and I'll always be on msn if you want to talk or my PM box is open 

Sakura you were a beautiful girl and your mumma loved you so much, she was the best mumma you could of asked for.

RIP - Binky Free gorgeous Sakura Princess.

ink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I know I messed up, I'm useless like I keep saying. I do wrong things all the time. I just can't seem to ever do the right thing.
> 
> I don't want rabbits at all, any more, ever. Why would I want to subject some poor animal to what's obviously a cursed and useless owner?
> 
> I'm sorry to rant and rave and I'd best not post here I guess if I'm going to be like this because I can't see past my own selfish grief right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's grief, and self-blame talking right now. As long as you did your best, you didn't do anything wrong. I don't expect you to have superhero powers to save a dying rabbit. That's not reality.
> The reality is that you are a very good bunny mom, who did her very best in a tough situation. You did not mess up. Messing up would be ignoring a sick rabbit, to let it fend for itself. You didn't do that... you tried to heal her.
> 
> Grief isn't selfish. It is a very real part of life and deep love. Don't forget though, you gave Sakura a wonderful home with lots of love, and everything a bunny heart could wish for. You gave her Paradise. It's going to hurt for a long time... but this was not your fault. Sakura knows that, and so does anyone who's ever corresponded or talked to you.
> 
> Ceara can't get a better person in her life than you. If you can give that to her, by all means. If not, you can find her a wonderful home.
> :hug: Hugging you tight.
Click to expand...


I love this post! Remember, Chelle? How I beat myself up over losing Angel? You were there for me and others from this awesome forum too? Just read these words...they're true. You told me the same things at the time.

I know how hard it is. You blame yourself for what seems forever and you can't get past it. You can. You will, in your own time.:hug:

We love you!


----------



## Leaf

((Hugs))


----------



## NZminilops

Thank you all so much :hug:.

I miss her a lot. It's just not the same without her.


----------



## FallingStar

I'm so sorry that you've lost her.  
I totally missed this post, I feel bad I didn't see it before. 
Sakura was such a doll. 
I'm very sorry.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

How are you doing, hon? I know how hard it is. Just know we're here for you, and please, drop us line to let us know how you are. Of course, you will always miss little Sakura, we all will. We can help you through this though.

I'm thinking of you.:hug:


----------

